# 2-22 Mass Snow



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is snowing pretty good here right now. We have about .75" on the ground now and it is not letting up. The roads are pretty slick. Hope we get atleast enough to plow. Looks like it will be 1-3", maybe 2-4".


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool. It's raining here, sleeting about 10 miles west.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Snowing at a steady rate here. Almost an inch.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

we have about an inch and half, to 2 inches i'm heading out at midnight to start cleaning up the lots...the one thing i love about night plowing, it's a plow drivers kingdom, pritty much the only ones out there, the plow guys!!!


----------



## LongTimer (Oct 27, 2006)

*Burlington Bout .25" (maybe)*

Shoulda canceled this season !:yow!:


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

We got two down already here, with more coming down. Going out early to clean up...


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

we have maybe 1.5'' here. The thing that gets me is that looking at the radar - it looks like we have a lot more to go.... Are they expecting this storm to just break up, or head out to sea. Unless this storm is just expected to break up over us - ican't see it slowing down around midnight like they said.... Any thoughts??

radar


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

SnowPro93;376408 said:


> we have about an inch and half, to 2 inches i'm heading out at midnight to start cleaning up the lots...the one thing i love about night plowing, it's a plow drivers kingdom, pritty much the only ones out there, the plow guys!!!


Absolutely. Plowing through the middle of a weeknight is definitely the best. Only plow trucks on the road (the plow guys know how to drive in the snow) and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Antnee77;376491 said:


> (the plow guys know how to drive in the snow) .


Well Most do lol. Last "storm" we got, I counted 4 different plow trucks off the roads/highway stuck in various ditches and or snowbanks. Granted they looked like newbies as their plows looked virgin, and prob thought they could speed through with the extra weight. *shrugs*


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

A nice 2.5 inches in the ground this morning so it was a enough to cleanup the driveways.payup

Now i'm hoping we get slammed Monday. Bring It On.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Easy 2.5" here in Nashua outside the warmer city areas. 

Maybe over 3" xysport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well I just got back in from PLOWING. I can't belive it. I woke up to 4.5" of light fluffy powder. I thought we would get about 1". It was a good surprise for once. With the wind, the drifting is great. I have done two driveways twice and they'll probably need to be done again. The only bad thing is that the first 4" of the ground is not frozen. My long gravel driveway and my neighbors long grass driveway (that's right, grass) are a complete mess. Oh well, I can't complain.


----------

